# Arms Reach Co-Sleeper or Amby Baby Bed?



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Baby #2 is on the way and I'm considering purchasing either an Arms Reach co-sleeper or Amby Baby Bed...still co-sleeping with dd#1, age 3...newly motivated to get her into her own bed (even if in our room) by time new baby arrives in March. Love co-sleeping but with very young infant it makes me somewhat nervous (although I know there is no reason to be)...I've seen the Arms Reach Co-Sleeper, along with the Amby Baby Bed and the cheaper Arms Reach Baby Hammock....any mamas/babies like/dislike/love any of these products? Thanks, Phoenix


----------



## KellMcK (Jun 29, 2007)

We used the Arms Reach Co Sleeper and I really liked it. We ended up pretty much co-sleeping full time when baby got older, but we had a good experience with the Arms Reach.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

I recently sold my Amby on Craigslist. It worked fine as an occasional bassinet type bed for the downstairs during the day when my now 2 year old was a baby (never used it at night, we bed share). I tried using it a few times w/my youngest baby and all the 2 year old wanted to do was fling the hammock - too scary and she kept waking baby up! So I got rid of it. Not worth the money, IMO - unless of course, you can find a used one on Craigslist for $130 (that's what I sold my for


----------



## Molck (Sep 9, 2006)

We've been using the Amby since DS was about 7 weeks (he's 11 now), and we love it! From the first night in it, he's slept a longer first stretch of sleep (then he sleeps the rest of the night in bed with us) and longer naps during the day.

Haven't tried the other things, but I'd say if you go with a hammock, make sure it's hanging from only one spring so that the bed will have movement in all directions.

(ETA: I got mine on Craigslist... new!)


----------

